# It's coming folks



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

I knew it was only a matter of time. Seems there is an attempt to make Flounder Gamefish status and we all know what that means...better sharpen those Khale Hooks! 
*

The Commission also will consider a conservation measure creating game fish and sport fish definitions that could later be applied to some of Florida’s fisheries.
Flounder and oyster issues follow.
*
Florida FWC To Seek Public Input on Gamefish Regs Through Early December Webinars
* * * * * | November 29, 2012
The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) is hosting two webinars in December to gather public testimony and input on the potential creation of saltwater game fish and sport fish designations.

The online meetings are from 6 to 8 p.m. Dec. 10 and 12. To participate in a webinar, visit http://fwc.adobeconnect.com/mfm/ at the start of each meeting.

The designation issue will also be a topic of discussion at the Commission's Dec. 5 meeting in Apalachicola.

Reasons for considering these changes include helping highlight and protect some of Florida's premier recreational fish and encouraging anglers to practice voluntary conservation practices such as catch-and-release. If adopted, these changes could lead to healthier fish populations and help Florida market its unique fishing opportunities to residents and visitors.

Suggested parameters for game fish include no commercial harvest, possession or sale; fish could be targeted only with hook and line; and captain and crew of for-hire vessels such as charter boats would have a bag limit of zero and would not be allowed to take fish home for themselves.

The sport fish designation would offer a higher level of protection than game fish by making selected species catch-and-release only, including no recreational harvest as well as no commercial harvest, possession or sale. Sport fish could also be targeted by hook and line only.

If game fish and sport fish designations are approved, staff will return to future meetings with suggestions for potential fish species candidates.

To learn more about the webinar, visit MyFWC.com/Fishing and click on "Saltwater Fishing," "Rulemaking" and "Workshops." For those without computers, voice-only access is available. For questions about webinar access, please contact Carly Canion at 850-617-9627 or [email protected].

To learn more about the proposed changes, visit MyFWC.com/Commission, "Commission Meetings" and the Dec. 5-6 agenda.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

This doesn't look good.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

jigmaster said:


> Suggested parameters for game fish include no commercial harvest, possession or sale; fish could be targeted only with hook and line; and captain and crew of for-hire vessels such as charter boats would have a bag limit of zero and would not be allowed to take fish home for themselves.
> 
> The sport fish designation would offer a higher level of protection than game fish by making selected species catch-and-release only, including no recreational harvest as well as no commercial harvest, possession or sale. Sport fish could also be targeted by hook and line only.
> 
> .


This sounds drastic.. I bet it doesn't happen.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you don't think it will happen, ask Texas. It was passed before anyone could complain.Their limits were cut in half and no gigging in Nov. period.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> If you don't think it will happen, ask Texas. It was passed before anyone could complain.Their limits were cut in half and no gigging in Nov. period.


 
Not to say they won't tighten the limits. But not allowing any harvest sounds drastic.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree lucky, but do expect things to tighten up. I've heard rumors that AL is looking at limits and season.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I live in Texas. The bag limit for flounder was reduced from 10 flounder to 5 flounder per day by hook and line and/or by gigging for eleven months of the calendar year. In the month of November "only", by hook and line, the bag limit is 2 flounder per day and gigging is not allowed. 

The reason no gigging is allowed in the month of November is because TPWD knows flounder stack up in our passes and move in very large numbers to the Gulf to spawn. The large breeding females are easy marks for giggers. The flounder population has been in a steep decline for many years in Texas waters so TPWD created these new regulations to address the flounder decline.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Good points*

I too have noticed a steady decline. Especially in the past 5 years. I personally attributed it to more Giggers now than ever and the power of the Internet,Statewide as a whole. This means with the added pressure fewer flounder making it out to spawn results in fewer returning in the spring. Not to mention these same fish are targeted offshore by fishermen and Speargun fishermen alike. It stands to reason with no closed season Flounder never get a break.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jigmaster said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. Seems there is an attempt to make Flounder Gamefish status and we all know what that means...better sharpen those Khale Hooks!
> *
> 
> The Commission also will consider a conservation measure creating game fish and sport fish definitions that could later be applied to some of Florida’s fisheries.
> ...



Am I missing the part that mentions flounder?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Joe the comisssion can deem any fish a game fish at their call. Specks and reds are already there. Once they do the rules change.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I would hope that any regulations would be based on solid data but we all know that isn't how they operate. I have lived in this area for 40+ years and I have never seen the red snapper as overpopulated as they are now. You can't hardly fish for anything else because they are so thick. Yet, they continue to shorten the season and bag limit on them thereby redirecting fishing pressure onto other species that actually could use a break.. Where is the wisdom in these actions? It makes no sense and they are only doing damage to our fisheries, not good.

As for flounder, I could see reducing the bag limit for commercial and recreational fisherman for the month of November IF there was data supporting the need for it. I am satisfied that our flounder population is in great shape. As good as I have ever seen it. People who are envious of the success of others start screaming for more regulations and hurt everybody. If people keep screaming for tighter rules, it won't be worth fishing for anything anymore.

My 2 cents


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I've said it before and got ignored so I will say it again. You people keep posting pictures of massive Flounder catches and then complain that they are not as plentiful as they were in past years. What do you all expect the people that are wanting to shut down fishing to do. and don't think for one second that they don't read these forums and use those pictures to there advantage.
Go look at the statistics for commercial flounder catches in Escambia county for the last ten years. It fluctuates every season from good years to bad years. All the catch figures are on the FWC site for every county in Fla. There's nothing wrong with posting that you had a good night gigging just don't post the pictures and tell that you are catching the limit. I'm commercial, How many posts have you ever seen me post 0 and that's the way it will stay. I would be willing to bet November get closed down for Flounder next year, Hope I am wrong but if I'm not I will just take the month of November off and go get Lobster in Key West. I finished and I'm ready for the harassment break out the popcorn...:yes:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Joe the comisssion can deem any fish a game fish at their call. Specks and reds are already there. Once they do the rules change.


That I know, I'm looking for the news in this release. 

Gamefish status always has been an option. This just appears to be a clarification/redefinition of gamefish/sportfish status. 

Can't wait for snapper to be gamefish. If a species is 'overfished' how can the 'gubmint' allow commercial harvest.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> I've said it before and got ignored so I will say it again. You people keep posting pictures of massive Flounder catches and then complain that they are not as plentiful as they were in past years. What do you all expect the people that are wanting to shut down fishing to do. and don't think for one second that they don't read these forums and use those pictures to there advantage.
> Go look at the statistics for commercial flounder catches in Escambia county for the last ten years. It fluctuates every season from good years to bad years. All the catch figures are on the FWC site for every county in Fla. There's nothing wrong with posting that you had a good night gigging just don't post the pictures and tell that you are catching the limit. I'm commercial, How many posts have you ever seen me post 0 and that's the way it will stay. I would be willing to bet November get closed down for Flounder next year, Hope I am wrong but if I'm not I will just take the month of November off and go get Lobster in Key West. I finished and I'm ready for the harassment break out the popcorn...:yes:


...+1


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.myfwc.com/media/2426191/5AFlounderFisheryStatus.pdf

Attention : Flounder giggers ,and flounder fishermen/women.....this is the information that will be provided to the FWC on flounder ......stock assessment.....Mods if you want to move this to the brackish water,inshore...Q&A threads feel free to do so.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting the status. It looks like the fishery is in good health. With all the juvenile fish I saw this year it looks good for the future to.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Current regs will stay in place according to results. Awesome!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Well,

I am happy to eat my words because it looks like they DID use solid data to make an assessment.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No Popcorn needed. I have been following the results on FWC for years and I figured they would make some kind of adjustment just to do it. Sure glad to see I was wrong Oh well at least with no change the Lobster will be safe next November. I was out there today and the Flounder were bitching about No change they must read PFF.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i just read their proposals i didnt see anything refering to flounder all i saw was trout being added to the gamefish list the same as reds and snook have been for a long time and i have no big problem there i do some comercial fishing and trout are not worth killing for what u get they are worth way more as a catch and reliese fish or a limited rec harvest like we have now 
flounder on the other hand are a food fish always have been yes they fight hard and are beautiful fish but there is a difference u get an 18 " red or trout most of the time i let 90% swim where as i get a flounder over about 14" he always comes home for dinner just my oppinion


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Weed, you are looking at the article about gamefish. Look at the one for Flounder.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I hate to beat a dead horse, but I remember just a couple of months ago when bamafan611 was on here trying to get people to pay attention to the rules and regs of floundering and he got jumped on for doing so. Now since the issue is being looked at, people are getting a little concerned. If all of us aren't going to spread the word when you're out fishing about how to stay within the laws etc..., it will get to the point where none of us will be able to enjoy what I've grown to really like which is gigging. You don't have to be rude when you're out there talking to some one, just politely bring up this issue to let the other person know that if we don't all get on board with each other, then we will all pay. The ones I really hate it for are those that support their family with the income from floundering. If you've never had to do it, then consider yourself lucky. A bad night for us is going home without a dinner for one night. A bad night for them is going home without a pay check for the family. It never hurts to put yourself in their shoes once in a while. You all take care and be safe.


----------

